# My GIANT Halfmoon Plakat Boys <3



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Salvador (as in Dali) who you lovely people may have seen....He's the bigger of the two boys at about 4.5 inches. I think he's Cambodian colored, with a red head and magenta/plum body. First photo is him with Brutus, my halfmoon plakat male.



































































_______________________________________________________________________________________________


And my new boy, yet to be named...I'd guesstimate him to be about 4.25 inches long. He has this blue/green/purple irridescent color that you see on cars sometimes? It's really interesting. He looks like a completely different fish from some angles. The first few photos are of him with Salvador for some size and color comparison!















































































































I've decided that next summer I'm going to start breeding giants! I have these two huge beautiful guys, going to look for some giant females. I have done a lot of initial research but am giving myself about a year to be totally prepared for this. 

Are there any members interested in giants? There aren't many LFS around here, none in my area actually, but a few about 30 mins away, so I was thinking I could sell some to them, but would mostly be interested in selling them to the members here cause you're the best! <3


----------



## Findlay (Jul 22, 2011)

They're so beefy! ;-) 
Very nice fishies, love the colors


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

i love how big they are! love the colours too!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

You got some very nice photos of Salvador. It is great that your new boy is flaring while still in the bag. lol You know I like giant bettas! Giants seem to be having much improved finnage lately... compared to a few years ago.


----------



## ALS1104 (Aug 11, 2011)

omg! hes absolutely stunning! im so jealous!


----------



## Foxell (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow they're huge! So pretty too <3


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Amazing fish you have! I like the color on the second HMPK

-BL2033


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh cool! They are amazing!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks guys  "beefy" is definitely the word for them! The new giant built a nest in his 5.5 gal, Salvador is a grump and has NEVER built a next in the 20 gal long tank he has to himself.


----------



## hmckin20 (Jul 30, 2011)

ohman, these guys are gorgeous!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

if you spawn, i want a female!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah I'm planning on it, so far internet research has yielded nothing on giant-specific breeding requirements. I'm hoping it will be the same but with more food and a 20 gal for the fry instead of a 10 gallon.

I have two giant males, and am looking for a giant female. I was thinking a purple female or marble female who is a halfmoon plakat like these guys would be the best breeding match.


----------

